

Store(): a temporary mailbox for all your incoming email - old-gregg
http://blog.mailgun.com/post/store-a-temporary-mailbox-for-all-your-incoming-email/

======
alexk
Interesting fact: This feature has been implemented from scratch by our
intern, Satshabad.

------
sync
Interesting, love this functionality. Why the three day limit? Why 'temporary'
at all?

I've been looking for essentially an API for an email inbox. Does something
like that exist?

~~~
alexk
We've introduced the temporary storage because it's exactly what our customers
asked for: in most cases they don't want us to store the messages, but instead
need a temporary storage so they can pull fully parsed messages when it's more
convenient. However if there's a lot of demand for the persistent storage,
we'd definitely consider adding it.

------
songgao
Awesome. I'm really looking forward to the point when I can kick Gmail and use
mailgun as my email service provider :-)

~~~
old-gregg
Oh my... You have no idea how much Mailgun engineers would love actually do
that. "Gmail for geeks" is a wet dream around here.

